# Need help with paid TUG membership



## billymach4 (Oct 21, 2006)

Just used my CC to join using the secure site to get instant access to TUG membership. I do not see the password in the email receipt. 

Please Advise.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 21, 2006)

as im sure you noticed the thread here...as well as the notice on the homepage...one of our servers is experiencing severe problems at the moment and we are doing our best to recover it...this server also handles the "instant access" portion of your membership.

I apologize for the inconvenience...you can send any further information requests to tug@tug2.net.


----------

